# Montcalm: what's the hunting like?



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

was looking at a place in montcalm with a few acres. I was wondering what those of you who are from the area think about the deer hunting. semi interested in the turkeys too but more so the deer. I was also wondering about the edmore state game area, is it heavily pressured?

sure would appreciate your thoughts before I pull the trigger.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I've hunted the NE corner of the county for a few years and I like it. Granted I've never gun hunted during deer season, I have bow hunted and I don't think the ESGA is all that highly pressured during bow season. Others who have hunted the area more will hopefully give you a little more than I have. But like I said, for the most part, the hunting is pretty good.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah when I walked the property it seemed lihe there was quite a bit of sign... and it looked like good habitat... most of it was young does and fawns though... so I wanted to make sure... from those who had somemore expereice with the area. thanks for the reply


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Awesome county.. pleanty of big bucks if ya let a few little ones walk by first. Turkeys are on the down imo... bet it has alot to do with the surplus of yotes but theres still good numbers when you do locate them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been leasing land in southern Montcalm County for about 5-6 years and always see plenty of deer. I've seen some whopper bucks but have yet to connect with one. I've got plenty of mature does on trail camera this year and most of them appear to have multiple fawns on their side. Can't speak much about the deer numbers north of M-57 though.

As a side note... the Rusty Nail is a nice place for a meal and a Saturday afternoon football game!


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks guys sure do appreciate the replys... in all likelyhood I'll be joining you up there!


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have been hunting montcalm county up by edmore area and around stanton area. For the last 8 years there are many big bucks here just have to let the little guys go to grow. My grandpa and dad have killed many nice deer here. Montcalm county has some good hunting in my opinion. I would do it for sure. Hope you can join us here in Montcalm county. Good luck this year post pics if you kill one


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Been hunting in northern Montcalm since I was 15 and just turned 31 yesterday. Have seen and had chances on some really nice bucks in that time. Lots of farm land and alot of farmers that don't care for deer and don't let alot walk by them. Look at my post in the Deer Cam section, all the ones I've posted are from there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

WMWW said:


> Been hunting in northern Montcalm since I was 15 and just turned 31 yesterday. Have seen and had chances on some really nice bucks in that time. *Lots of farm land and alot of farmers that don't care for deer* and don't let alot walk by them. Look at my post in the Deer Cam section, all the ones I've posted are from there.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've stopped by 2 different farms and knocked on the door to ask permission to hunt. Was granted permission both times. In fact, one farmer told me to shoot every deer I saw... even if I just left them lay (said he'd just plow the carcasses under after harvest). Obviously I'd never do that but it shows how big of a problem the deer are in that county.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks everyone for all the replies! between what I've heard here, and what the DNR said  about the area, which i know must be true. it sounds like a a great area. I put a bid in on friday and should here back by monday. I'll keeps you guys posted!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

harpo1 said:


> I've stopped by 2 different farms and knocked on the door to ask permission to hunt. Was granted permission both times. In fact, one farmer told me to shoot every deer I saw... even if I just left them lay (said he'd just plow the carcasses under after harvest). Obviously I'd never do that but it shows how big of a problem the deer are in that county.


Are you serious? Ive hunted here most of my adult life and its not all shootin and dragging here I can tell ya that, its 1 of the hardest hunted countys in this state, were just North of GrandRapids and where the Natl Forest begins, the city folk drive 30 miles north and think they are in the great outdoors!
If its private land then you may well be correct, but if you were intending on hunting Montcalm's forest lands or state lands forget it, it's crowded enough already!

BD


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

If you like using your rifle for deer, most of Montcalm County is within the rifle zone, but the SE corner is not. Something to keep in mind if you don't want to be limited to shotgun.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

bassdisaster said:


> Are you serious? Ive hunted here most of my adult life and its not all shootin and dragging here I can tell ya that, its 1 of the hardest hunted countys in this state, were just North of GrandRapids and where the Natl Forest begins, the city folk drive 30 miles north and think they are in the great outdoors!
> If its private land then you may well be correct, but if you were intending on hunting Montcalm's forest lands or state lands forget it, it's crowded enough already!
> 
> BD


Yes, I'm in the south-central part of Montcalm County (south of M57) where there is very little if any state/public hunting land that I'm aware of. I did drive through the public hunting area that you're referring to and you're right..... there were deer camps every 1/4 mile in there.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

harpo1 said:


> I've stopped by 2 different farms and knocked on the door to ask permission to hunt. Was granted permission both times. In fact, one farmer told me to shoot every deer I saw... even if I just left them lay (said he'd just plow the carcasses under after harvest). Obviously I'd never do that but it shows how big of a problem the deer are in that county.


Ha, no problem like that in the pan-handle area! Rampant suburbanites, feral dogs and tweakers with kids to feed got it cured.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Huntfish247 said:


> Ha, no problem like that in the pan-handle area! Rampant suburbanites, feral dogs and tweakers with kids to feed got it cured.


I can believe that Huntfish! I have a DNR officer that apparently works my lease area of Montcalm county because he stops into my camp at least once per season to check things out. During one of his visits he was telling what a large problem that poaching and violating was in the western side of the county..... especially the pan handle portion that you refer to. I told him that maybe he should focus more of his efforts over there instead of stopping me every year! :lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Huntfish247 said:


> Ha, no problem like that in the pan-handle area! Rampant suburbanites, feral dogs and tweakers with kids to feed got it cured.


Third that!!!!!

I drive back to the west lake shore if I want to hunt deer. I have yet to see my first deer on public land in the panhandle.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

the panhandle is all poachers, i went to school at Howard City Tri County, and the stories some of the kids told of them and their parents hunting is just outrageous. If you got private over there though, there is some big bucks running around


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

harpo1 said:


> I told him that maybe he should focus more of his efforts over there instead of stopping me every year! :lol:


Yup, the sighting of a CO is an all too rare event. Many of us would appreciate an increased LE presence.


----------



## coult2dc (Sep 13, 2012)

Thinking about trying that state land out this year too. Cant go to class all the time


----------

